# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  cầm giúp lắp đặt CKD absodex

## ttminshii

tình hình là em vừa mua con CKD absodex cơ mà khi mua về rồi đi dây xong cho điện vào thì alarm nó hiện số 9 xem hướng dẫn thì nó bảo kiểm tra cổng I/O  :Confused:  
xem cách mắc I/O signal thì quá rối 
bác nào có kinh nghiệm hay đã từng sử dụng CKD absodex giúp hộ em phát em cảm ơn  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## CBNN

Bác chụp cho tấm hình mã driver và servo . Chứ 1001 loại ai biết mà giúp .

----------

ttminshii

----------


## CKD

> tình hình là em vừa mua con CKD absodex cơ mà khi mua về rồi đi dây xong cho điện vào thì alarm nó hiện số 9 xem hướng dẫn thì nó bảo kiểm tra cổng I/O  
> xem cách mắc I/O signal thì quá rối 
> bác nào có kinh nghiệm hay đã từng sử dụng CKD absodex giúp hộ em phát em cảm ơn


Ơ, mình có sản xuất servo bao giờ nhỉ? Phải đi kiện cái hãng này dám lấy tên mình làm thương hiệu  :Smile: .

@ bác chủ!
Bác cần cho biết nhiều thông tin hơn thì mới mò được ạ.

----------

Gamo, ttminshii

----------


## ttminshii

> Bác chụp cho tấm hình mã driver và servo . Chứ 1001 loại ai biết mà giúp .




dạ đây bác xem giúp em

----------


## ttminshii

> Ơ, mình có sản xuất servo bao giờ nhỉ? Phải đi kiện cái hãng này dám lấy tên mình làm thương hiệu .
> 
> @ bác chủ!
> Bác cần cho biết nhiều thông tin hơn thì mới mò được ạ.


mình newbie nên cũng ko rành lắm chỉ lên mạn xem mấy cái bản thiết kế đc thôi nên bạn cần thêm thông tin gì bên mình cung cấp cho bạn 
tks bạn  :Big Grin:

----------

